# Loading PBR for descriptor 2...done.



## htr7323

I have a new Dell 4700 running XP. On Start Up I get a black screen with a blue bar at the top. Inside the bar it says "www.dell.com". On the next line on the black screen it states "Loading PBR for descriptor 2...done." I cannot break out of this. I have run the Dell Resource disk and ran several diagnostics, but still cannot boot up and cannot break out from this message.
I'm stuck. Help!


----------



## miranbu

*loading pbr for descriptor2*

Hi, did you receive any help on this or further info? I just got a new dell as part of an exchange, and though it starts up, it does quickly flash that message during startup, and I've never seen it on any other dell. So I'm hoping it's not a problem with yet another computer.....I'd appreciate any info you have by now, if possible.


----------



## sykotik

htr7323 said:


> I have a new Dell 4700 running XP. On Start Up I get a black screen with a blue bar at the top. Inside the bar it says "www.dell.com". On the next line on the black screen it states "Loading PBR for descriptor 2...done." I cannot break out of this. I have run the Dell Resource disk and ran several diagnostics, but still cannot boot up and cannot break out from this message.
> I'm stuck. Help!




Hi there, sykotik here from Dell Gold Tech Support, it's simply loading the Image Restore Partitions. If you press CTRL+F11 when you see www.dell.com (you have a 2 second window) it will load the Restore screen. However, if don't want to lose your data and revert back to factory defaults, don't continue with it (Don't worry, it won't just RUN automatically if you hit CTRL+F11, it will pop up a Window) 
It's an informational message only.


----------



## sykotik

*Bump*

Bump for Dell people

Also wanted to mention, this restore is initiated from a "hidden" partition on the HDD labeled as FAT in Windows setup. It does a destructive (meaning all of you data and programs go buh-bye) install of the XP image from said partition, and it only takes a few minutes. Good to cure what ails ya if you can't seem to figure it out and have decent backups.


Enjoy.


----------



## deepblue

Hi,

wihle browsing help forums, I found this thread and I have a question for Dell folks  I have a brand new Dell and would like to go back to original settings. 
Basically I am looking for something similar to Recovery CD that some computer manufacturers ship with their systems. 

I apologize for being so dense  but let me confirm what was said:

1.
CTRL F11 will DELETE everything on C drive, everything - games, graphics programs I installed, viruses (if I managed to get any during those 5 days online), DVDShrink, SpyBotS&D, A-Vast, AdAware, HijackThis etc. 

2. 
After this 'surgery', I will end up with Dell just like it was after I took it from the box. NO NEED to install any drivers, only have to reinstall my own programs. 

Again, sorry if I am stating the obvious, I am not a computer savvy person. Thank you in advance for response.

Forgot to add that I installed a second hard drive (nothing on it ATM, was meant to be a data storage for pictures and movies)

Do I have to take it out before I attemp to do CTRL F11 thing?

Thank you.


----------



## penjay89

sykotik said:


> Hi there, sykotik here from Dell Gold Tech Support, it's simply loading the Image Restore Partitions. If you press CTRL+F11 when you see www.dell.com (you have a 2 second window) it will load the Restore screen. However, if don't want to lose your data and revert back to factory defaults, don't continue with it (Don't worry, it won't just RUN automatically if you hit CTRL+F11, it will pop up a Window)
> It's an informational message only.


Is there a way to fix this without losing all of my files?


----------



## fredff

pbr gone bad how to fix


----------



## bod2

My friend brought to me his DELL computer to Fix, and had this problem of "Loading PBR for decriptor 2...done". I recovered at least the music and pictures of his Hard Drive, using the program “GetDataBack for NTFS”.
After trying a lot of programs, and following some instructions from this post, finally I connected the Hard Drive of the Dell computer into my computer (my hard drive in Master and the corrupted hard drive on Slave), then I did install the program Getdataback for NTFS in my hard drive, and ran the program.
The program GetDataBack detected the corrupted Slave Hard Drive D , the program opens on a window, like the windows explorer. Then I choose the Drive D; on it did show 3 logical partitions, the first was unknown format, the second NTFS (here its the windows XP, and a third unknown format. I did chose the second, and started to work for itself the program, detecting files, and then setting in the correct order, and on the end after some clicks in NEXT, and 30 minutes, the program detected all the folders on the corrupted hard drive, then I did go to the important folders, like My documents/my music and my documents/ my pictures, and with COPY I sent his songs and pictures into my hard dive, in partition C.
Also the program gave access into the folders of the other 4 users of his computer, and the program rescued the pictures and songs of those users, with COPY and Saved into my local C Hard Drive.
After saving his songs and pictures, I reinstalled his hard drive into his computer, I formatted his Hard Drive with the software for Seagate, and then I reinstalled my own Copy of Windows XP, because I don't trust the software that comes with that Dell Computer, because produces 3 logical partitions, and I think the problem its on the boot of the First partition, where are the hidden files of Dell. 
Its important that you run the program to Analyze a corrupted SLAVE Hard Drive, NOT your own Master Hard Drive.


----------



## had

sykotik said:


> Hi there, sykotik here from Dell Gold Tech Support, it's simply loading the Image Restore Partitions. If you press CTRL+F11 when you see www.dell.com (you have a 2 second window) it will load the Restore screen. However, if don't want to lose your data and revert back to factory defaults, don't continue with it (Don't worry, it won't just RUN automatically if you hit CTRL+F11, it will pop up a Window)
> It's an informational message only.


everytime i try and restore my computer it gives me an error sign that say 
The system recovery process was *not *successful
by the way my computer is and xp


----------



## richsamtor1

new to this thread what is the bottom line with all these threads.if i go to f11 is their a way i can save what is on my hard drive or when i hit ctrl+f11,do i lose everything and start from the beginning.thanks ps is their a way i can save what is on the hard drive and go my merry way thank again


----------



## Wrench97

No if you run the system restore it wipes the drive and installs the factory image.
If you need to get data off the drive you can either put it in another pc (not recommended if you have a Maware/Virus issue) or use a bootable copy of linux to burn the data to a cd.


----------



## Isrealjames

What do you do once you've done the CTRL+F11, and it still continues displaying the same screen _Loading....PBR Descriptor 2....done_?


----------



## Wrench97

Use a windows install CD if you don't have one you can get it from Dell for a minimal cost.


----------



## eamonkunze

here the solution to your problem.
Don't reinstall or format anything. Just read the following post:
http://support.bicestercomputers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=699#post699


----------



## Wrench97

The thread is old.


----------

